

Steve Jobs and Management by Meaning - yuhong
http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2011/10/steve_jobs_and_management_by_m.html

======
yuhong
Now I'd like to mention a pitfall: Just because it works for product
development don't mean it makes sense for customer service/support/retail and
similar job where there is not a product with a clear design to create and
perfect, in which case direct top-down control don't make sense. For example,
Apple was guilty of making this mistake in response to Mac Defender. (see
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/apple-to-support-reps-do-
not-...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/bott/apple-to-support-reps-do-not-attempt-
to-remove-malware/3362) for an article describing this)

